# Building AOKP hangs at kernel



## aj8600 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am currently trying to build an ics rom for the Vzw SG3. I have been stumbling through it as I am nowhere near a seasoned developer, but very interested in becoming one. what happens is it begins building and then i get this:

```
<br />
============================================<br />
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL<br />
PLATFORM_VERSION=4.0.4<br />
TARGET_PRODUCT=full<br />
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=eng<br />
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release<br />
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=<br />
TARGET_ARCH=arm<br />
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a<br />
HOST_ARCH=x86<br />
HOST_OS=linux<br />
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release<br />
BUILD_ID=IMM76I<br />
============================================<br />
build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:53: **********************************************************<br />
build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:54: * Kernel source found, but no configuration was defined  *<br />
build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:55: * Please add the TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG variable to your   *<br />
build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:56: * AndroidBoard.mk file								   *<br />
build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:57: **********************************************************<br />
build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:58: *** "NO KERNEL CONFIG".  Stop.<br />
```
i have asked many people about this and have gotten quite a bit of feedback. I assume the problem lies in the AndroidBoard.mk file which only has 

```
<br />
LOCAL_PATH := $(call my-dir)<br />
```
in it, where i am told it is supposed to have the kernel config.

Any help is good help 

thanks,
AJ


----------



## aj8600 (Jul 15, 2011)

Heres my BoardConfig.mk


```
<br />
# inherit from common D2<br />
-include device/samsung/d2-common/BoardConfigCommon.mk<br />
# inherit from the proprietary version<br />
-include vendor/samsung/d2vzw/BoardConfigVendor.mk<br />
# Assert<br />
TARGET_OTA_ASSERT_DEVICE := d2vzw<br />
# Kernel<br />
TARGET_KERNEL_SOURCE	    := kernel/samsung/d2tmo<br />
TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG	    := cyanogen_d2vzw_defconfig<br />
BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE	    := androidboot.hardware=qcom user_debug=31<br />
BOARD_KERNEL_BASE		   := 0x80200000<br />
BOARD_FORCE_RAMDISK_ADDRESS := 0x81500000<br />
BOARD_KERNEL_PAGESIZE	   := 2048<br />
TARGET_USERIMAGES_USE_EXT4 := true<br />
BOARD_BOOTIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x00A00000<br />
BOARD_RECOVERYIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x00A00000<br />
BOARD_SYSTEMIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 1572864000<br />
BOARD_USERDATAIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 28651290624<br />
BOARD_FLASH_BLOCK_SIZE := 131072<br />
ifeq ($(USE_KEXEC),1)<br />
TARGET_RELEASETOOL_OTA_FROM_TARGET_SCRIPT := device/samsung/d2vzw/kexec-releasetools/ota_from_target_files<br />
endif<br />
```


----------

